# [SOLVED] Viewsonic turns on by itself



## Mosquito (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi guys, recently my viewsonic monitor has decided to turn itself on while the computer is off and the monitor is on standby, the power button/light is orange but randomly it seems to turn itself back on which causes the screen to simply display a bright blue colour, I've got to head out now but I will return with the model number and more information later today, any suggestions as to the cause would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Viewsonic turns on by itself*

Sounds like the monitor is faulty, it obviously shouldn't "turn itself on". If it's under warranty, have it serviced. Otherwise it is likely more cost efficient to simply replace it. Or just live with it until it fails completely.


----------



## Mosquito (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Viewsonic turns on by itself*

I was thinking that, I was just unsure if the monitor itself had some kind of firmware that could be updated, for the time being I have just been unplugging it from the power point in the wall so there's no power to the monitor at all while the PC is off.

The monitor itself is a Viewsonic VX2835WM and I've had it for probably about 2 years now so it's doing pretty well I'd say being that I bought it as a display copy for cheap, I've recently started study and am living away from home so I would hate to have to replace this monitor as it really is a great monitor. It has also recently turned on all the button locks by itself too and every now and then it might lower the brightness. I agree that all this is likely the monitor dieing a slow and painful death, but I am curious to see if anyone knows of ways I can maybe slow this process via something other then maybe a firmware update which I'm going to look into soon.

If anyone has any suggestions I would be grateful, Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Viewsonic turns on by itself*

There isn't a firmware update for monitors. Some have reset process, but that is only to get the display settings back to default. It isn't likely to have any effect in your case, as your monitor appears to have some sort of circuitry issue as it is changing settings on it's own.


----------



## Mosquito (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Viewsonic turns on by itself*

Ok then, thanks for the heads up, I have moved houses a few times with this monitor so it's possible it has taken light circuitry damage from the moving process, I'll just try and be gentle with it.


----------

